
Miyu Kojima Creates Miniature Replicas of Lonely Deaths - odomojuli
http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2018/10/03/miyu-kojima-miniature-kodokushi/
======
vityaz_
She is the woman in this short docu

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKNnUu1sFdk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKNnUu1sFdk)

>SYNOPSIS: In Japan an estimated 30,000 people per year die alone in their
homes in a growing social crisis known as ‘Lonely Death’. Specialist ‘Lonely
Death' cleaner Masuda started his business 15 years ago after finding an
elderly neighbour dead in her apartment. Masuda's young female assistant Miyu,
is motivated by the lonely death of her alcoholic father. Together, they
tackle the grim aftermath of two shocking cases. In Yokohama, a wealthy middle
aged man dies alone but his relatives are unwilling to come to the apartment
to collect his possessions. In Ibaraki, a man in his 60’s has been dead for
two months before his neighbour raises the alarm after her apartment becomes
infested with maggots and flies. The man was unable to pay his bills and had
all his amenities cut off. Miyu discovers he has been defecating into buckets
for five years because he has no running water. The man’s brother turns up to
collect his possessions and Miyu learns how and why the siblings lost contact.

------
thedailymail
These are some powerful scenes. In Japan, many of the media accounts of
kodokushi (solitary death) describe the corpse as "mummified" due to it not
having been discovered for months or years. Clearly the actuality varies quite
a bit.

